# Need help finding local youth bodybuilding competition



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

I would like to find a youth bodybuilding tournament that is reasonably local, I dont figure Ill even find one in my county, but, thats no big deal. I was asking if you all knew of a good directory to find competitions that are local to you, because I would like to find some bigger comps in my area that I could go to, to see some crazy, local physiques.

Any and all help is appreciated!!!

-Fish


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 7, 2005)

Where do you live? What country? City? State? Province?


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2005)

*This thread seems very gay?*    





*GAY???*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 8, 2005)

wow, Foreman, did you pull that off your favorite site?

What I meant to ask was, do you guys know any resources that you can look up bodybuilding comps. I really didnt need a picture of some of Foreskin's friends.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 8, 2005)

BTW, for people who want to help, I live in San Luis Obispo County, California, US.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> wow, Foreman, did you pull that off your favorite site?
> 
> What I meant to ask was, do you guys know any resources that you can look up bodybuilding comps. I really didnt need a picture of some of Foreskin's friends.


Thats a pic of me on vacation.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2005)

try here:

INBF 

also

NABBA 


bodybuilding.com has a contest listing as well

you can check the NPC web page if you want unnatural contests.

Or you can try NGA


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL!!! Foreman, you just redeemed yourself.  props

hehehe, that was actually good... 

Thanks P-Funk!! The link-mastah


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Is this thread  Gay????????


----------



## downthehill (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Fish, do you know of any 24 hour gyms around SB county by any chance??  I'm getting tired of this 9 PM closing shit at the school weightroom.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, if you live in atascadero, or near, you could prolly work out at Champions, only $25 a month, nice free weight floor, as opposed to like, 100 at kennedy's


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Is this thread Gay????????


 My thread isnt gay!!!!


----------

